# WINE doppelte DLL benutzen

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

im Moment experimentiere ich ein bisschen mit WINE herum, wie ich eine dll benutzen kann, die mein Windows zwar kennt, mein WINE aber nicht, das ist klar. Jetzt habe ich jedoch ein kleineres Problem mit dlls, die eigentlich in WINE enthalten sind.

Zumindest für einen bestimmten Zweck möchte ich alternativ meine Windows dll verwenden, da aber mein WINE eigentlich die meiste Zeit deutlich besser läuft als mein Windows, würde ich die WINE dll eigentlich gerne für den Rest der Zeit beibehalten. In winecfg habe ich dazu gesehen, dass ich für Bibliotheken eine Reihenfolge wie "nativ, dann built in" auswählen kann. Nur was ich nicht gefunden habe, die entsprechende WINE-dll sollte ich dazu wohl eher nicht überschreiben, aber irgendwo muss diese dll doch hin. Also kann mir mal jemand verraten, wo ich diese Windows-dll dann hintun soll?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## 69719

http://www.google.de/#q=wine+native+dll -> http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/config-wine-main#WINECFG-DLL-OVERRIDES ->

```

DLLs usually get loaded in the following order:

   1. The directory the program was started from.

   2. The current directory.

   3. The Windows system directory.

   4. The Windows directory.

   5. The PATH variable directories. 

```

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey!

Danke, ich hatte einfach nicht auf englisch gesucht und auf deutsch nichts gefunden. Die Aussage auf der Seite ist natürlich eindeutig. Vielen Dank!

Kann mir vielleicht noch kurz jemand verraten, ob ich HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Software / Wine / Direct3D einfach anlegen kann, wenn bei mir kein Direct3D existiert und ich da aber zwei Einträge reinschreiben wollte? Ich weiß, hat eigentlich nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun, dürfte aber wahrscheinlich genau so einfach zu beantworten sein, wenn man weiß wie, ich hab nur noch nichts dazu gefunden und für jeden so Kleinkram einen neuen Thread anlegen, das nervt glaub noch mehr als meine wahrscheinlich ohnehin schon nervigen Fragen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

